# trojan loaders?



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am looking at adding a loader to my fleet next winter 11/12 . I have seen some Trojan loaders for sale for reasonable prices recently but don't know too much about them. Around this area the JD 544 seems to be the standard. I have seen some Trojan 1500 and 2000 unit they seem to be comparable I know they are out of business but are part still readily available and is there any major issues with these machine's . Thanks.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I know parts a available too for our Dresser.....but from Poland! Look for a JD or a CAT


----------



## 5speedpsd (Mar 28, 2011)

I ran one a couple years ago for a construction company. Nice machines and at the time were able to get parts for them. I would of rather ran that machine then the comparable jd or cat. I run a volvo L70 now nice loadr and very reliable. Havent had any problems with them as of yet and everyone i know that runs them likes them. Trojans are getting old now your going to have problems with them due to age and parts if still available are just going to get harder to find. I would look for a machine that is still manufactured either a volvo or jd.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks I figured so much .I am also looking at JD 544,Cat 928's & komatsu Wa200 's.More money but a better choice in the long run . thanks agin for the info.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

That is the best machine I own, it starts up on the coldest days. We never had any problems with it and we get parts from our JCB dealer. A lot of dealers are not just parts dealers for the machines the sell, like a crane dealership in Upstate New York can not only get me the Terex and Mantis parts from which he is a machine dealer for them, but also many older cranes like American or P&H. 
Also if your really stuck try Minn Par http://www.minnpar.com/constructionequipmentparts.asp they sell parts for tons of different machines and engines. 
Good luck


----------

